# A new but oh so proud Havanese owner, a TON of puppy pictures :))



## PeaceLoveHavanese (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi there all! I have a beautiful female Havanese named Brees, she will be 23 weeks old tomorrow and she has been with my fiance and I since Feb. 1st when she was 10 weeks old. She came from my fiance's aunt as a wedding present from her girl Kiera's litter of gorgeous Havanese puppies. My future mother-in-law already has one Havanese from Aunt Linda's other girl, Pipper, and Chad and I just fell in love with his mom's Hav, Domino, but had no intention of getting our own...that is until Christmas Day of this year. We were waiting for the rest of the family to arrive between opening gifts and having dinner and Aunt Linda suggested that the girls take trip out to visit Kiera's new puppies, who had been born on Nov. 21st, the day Chad & I got engaged! So all my future in laws- mother, aunt, cousin, and sister-in-laws piled in the car for a little visit. Kiera's litter was of 7 pups, and there was a very special little puppy who almost didn't make it during birth, #3. And #3 and I bonded immensely...from the first time we locked eyes! I knew that I was in love...and my sister-in-law was snapping pictures the whole time. Linda offered us a puppy at a significant discount, since they are AKC registered, as a wedding gift...I was getting sucked in more & more by the minute! Well, by the time we left, I was telling Linda that I'd ask Chad if we could get a puppy, to which Chad's mother responded "You know, dear, sometime it is better to ask forgiveness than permission"...so I told Linda I'd take this beautiful #3 ! Chad couldn't say no when saw the picture of his future wife and his now future Hav.....

He said yes, as long as he could name her...at first this was a little concerning for me, but then he said "How about we name her Brees?" As in, Drew Brees. Coming from Central Pennsylvania, Chad is a Steelers fan, and even though I too have lived in Central PA my whole life, I am a Saints fan to the core. I love anything and everything relating to the city of New Orleans. I fell in love with Chad all over again when he not only said I could get this new lovey puppy but also named her after my team? What a great man!
And now we are a full fledged Havanese lovers, because when she tagged along to visit my new baby with me, my mom fell in love with Brees' twin sister, Puppy #5, who soon became to be known as Nola (do you notice a theme!) Brees and Nola are going to be big girls- their dad isn't named Moose for no reason! 
All in all, this was just a post to say hello and introduce the momma's baby girl, Brees. I've been reading the forum since before Brees came home & I'm so grateful for all the advice, I thought it's time I introduced myself as the proud owner of this perfect little baby girl! 
I hope you all enjoy my girl, and I hope all your Havs are doing well! I feel so lucky to be such a proud owner of my baby girl, Brees. She has literally changed my life. I know that may sound a little silly- maybe not to all of you! But I have fibromyalgia and suffer from depression at times because of the chronic pain and fatigue. Not only does Brees wipe away any ounce of depression I may have and gives me gentle exercise with her walks, but she seems to know when I am in pain and will lay wherever I'm in pain like my own little heating pad. She just knows what to do, so many times you can find me on our couch studying, with my Breeser baby laying across my shoulders and neck to ease some of the pain. She is just such a joy in our lives! And now Pipper, Aunt Linda's other Hav, is having a litter again in about a week!.....I know my mom is considering getting Nola a playmate so she won't be so lonely when Brees, Chad, and I move out of the adjoining apartment in August...maybe I can convince Chad that Brees too needs a playmate...she'll miss her sissy! We'll have to see, I mean two Havs are better than one, are they not? But then I don't know, I just want to shower Brees with all my love and affection, I don't know how I could love a dog like I do her- I've had dogs all my life, mainly goldens and one plot hound. And while I loved them and I took care of them, they were either my parents or my brother's dogs and I didn't really fancy myself to be an animal person. Boy, was I ever wrong! 
Now...enjoy some pictures of my girl & her sissy Nola, as well as some SERIOUS cuteness overload! 


Picture captions are below! Just in case you were interested  

1.) Brees & I, complete love at first sight, just shy of 5 weeks old, Christmas Day 2011. 
2.) Brees & Nola (Brees is on the right, Nola the left) at 8 weeks old on one of visits to Aunt Linda and cousin Casey's.
3.) My sweet proper baby girl, Brees Louise, almost 7 weeks old, posing for cousin Casey so she can send a picture to mommy! 
4.) Brees the first day she came home to mommy & daddy!! 2/1/2012, 10 weeks old! 
5.) My curious inquisitive baby girl at 11 weeks old!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, Brees is adorable! How could you not be head over heels with her.

Welcome to the forum, you've come to the right place


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to you and you darling baby ! Love her name and your wonderful introduction!
Looking forward to watching her grow and certainly to more pictures!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww.. Welcome to you and Bress! Such a cute little girl and a cute name too.. We're big Steelers fans here, live around and work in Pittsburgh, but I guess Roethlisberger just wouldn't work so good as a puppy name, haha. I almost had my husband's okay to name Sonic after my favorite Pengiun, Fluery, but Sonic fits him so well that I can't complain.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

That's an awesome story and Brees is a gorgeous pup!

Congrats on your Pup!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Brees is beautiful & hope you have much fun with her!
Welcome! :cheer2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love your special little girl and even more, I love your story. So happy you decided to stop lurking and start sharing. You already know you're in a good place here.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOVE the name Brees Louise!! awesome!!!
Welcome to the forum, we can NEVER have enough pictures and completely 100% understand how much in love you are with your hav cause we are too!! 
I also have fibromyalgia along with a host of other problems, Tillie is okay to just chill with me or on me, to just be WITH me. It helps me to have someone to take care of, who NEEDS me, cause my kids certainly don't think they need me anymore! bwhahahahaa (my kids are 10 and almost 7 yrs old. LOL) ound:

WELCOME and I look forward to getting to know you and watching Brees grow up!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: to you and Brees! She is absolutely adorable. 

...And you are one of the FEW new people to the forum that we haven't had to remind that puppy pictures are required!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Brees Louise is a VERY cute name! And you're right.....TWO Havs ARE better than ONE!!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Very adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! Welcome to the forum. I love look at your little wonder Brees. We never get enough pictures, now I'm going over to the bath thread you started to see more!!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats! She is a beautiful girl....She reminds me of Ozzie when he was a baby


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...what a cutie patootie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Brees is adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very Cute and :welcome: to the forum! Love your story, there are come new studies out there on pain management service/therapy dogs and I really do believe they help improve our health and state of mind, for sure! 

Glad you are here!

Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the pictures, love the stories, and LOVE the names. WHO DAT!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Brees.What a lovely way to be introduced to your dear little pup,and how lovely to have other Havs in the family.


----------



## PeaceLoveHavanese (Apr 30, 2012)

*Thank you for SUCH a warm welcome!!*

Thank you all for the warm welcome and the compliments for my babygirl! she sure does love to be loved on. I am very grateful for this forum, both for your advice and now all your warm, warm welcomes!! And I'm glad you never tire of pictures because I take at the very least, one a day, sometimes more and have no where to release all my love, pride, and adoration. TrueBlue, you are right about that- Who Dat Say Dey Gonna Beat Dem Saints, baby! Love your icon  And Gertchie, I almost did a double take! They do look so similar...so I mean obvvviously we've got some adorable pups 

PS thought I'd throw in some pictures from today as well. We had an eventful day, went to my fiance's softball game...FOUR other dogs to romp around with and little kids & babies (who she absolutely adores, she gets so concerned when a baby or child is crying). I was doing a lot of running around and monitoring children-Brees interaction, not because Brees would growl, bite, nip, make so much as peep, more because I didn't want little children terrorizing my puppy. Needless to say, I didn't get any pictures...but I did get a few from the after math of it all....

The first picture is the one picture I snapped at the ball field of her cruising around with the top down with her boyfriend Ka'ven! And then...
#2.) When we originally got home she thought that the clean basket of laundry would definitely be the place to nap..despite the fact that she has two dog beds and what we call her "couch" just cause we always sit on the othe.
#3.) then she moved to floor in this twisted position 
#4.) this cracks up me, I would have thought she was playing dead but she doesn't know that trick so....so that's just how she sleeps! 
#5.) Finally, finally she got comfortable on Brees' couch....she loves her couch, silly girl, she shoulda known that from the start


----------



## PeaceLoveHavanese (Apr 30, 2012)

*Oops, a few more!*

I forgot my favorite one...Brees decided that maybe having every single one of her stuffed animal toys around her might help her sleep. As you can see, she's got quite a few, especially giraffes & owls, I love and collect both, so if I see an owl or giraffe toy for her, she's gotta have it! She has also laid claim to MY giraffe pillow pet, but I can't say no after she got the tail in her mouth & dragged it across the living room, up and over into her ex pen, and then promptly laid down on it! that sealed the deal on the giraffe pillow pet! The first picture is her and all her toys but the second one is an old picture with her giraffe pillow pet and her sissy....honestly one of the sweetest pictures of all time, definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I read your introduction with great interest. LOVE the name Brees Louise! (I don't watch football - ummmm - don't have TV; haha!)

Brees is absolutely adorable! I wanted to comment, too, on the picture of her sleeping on her back; hind legs spread, forelegs folded.

Most dogs will sleep that way, but they only do it when they feel contented and happy - it's a very relaxed sleeping position. I've rescued a few dogs, and the first time they sleep that way after they become my dogs, I KNOW they have achieved a certain relaxation in their new furever home.

Glad to have you with us, and by all means, keep posting pictures; they are wonderful!

Wed, 2 May 2012 00:42:55 (PDT)


----------

